# How much is meat money these days?



## Eira (21 September 2010)

As title.
Thanks


----------



## nativetyponies (21 September 2010)

Ring Potters/Turners, they'll tell you.

Last i'd heard it was around 90p kilo for TB/WB types and 60p kilo for pony pies.


----------



## Eira (21 September 2010)

Thanks Nativeponies.


----------



## Bug2007 (21 September 2010)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (21 September 2010)

nativeponies said:



			Ring Potters/Turners, they'll tell you.

Last i'd heard it was around 90p kilo for TB/WB types and 60p kilo for pony pies.
		
Click to expand...

what a charming turn of phrase.


----------



## Lollii (21 September 2010)

nativeponies said:



			Ring Potters/Turners, they'll tell you.

Last i'd heard it was around 90p kilo for TB/WB types and 60p kilo for pony pies.
		
Click to expand...

Pony pies 

What is the difference between pony meat and tb/wb meat?


----------



## 3Beasties (21 September 2010)

Eira - Can we have a Sol update please


----------



## Tifferss (21 September 2010)

you can buy "killers" live and wriggling from Henley Market for about £7 next Saturday if it floats your boat....


----------



## nativetyponies (21 September 2010)

Lollii said:



			Pony pies 

What is the difference between pony meat and tb/wb meat? 

Click to expand...

quality....the tb's/wb's go by refridgeration to europe..the rest goes to longleat/wobern/zoo's etc


----------



## nativetyponies (21 September 2010)

Tifferss said:



			you can buy "killers" live and wriggling from Henley Market for about £7 next Saturday if it floats your boat....
		
Click to expand...

as indeed you can from any low end pony market


----------



## charlie76 (21 September 2010)

The horse I sent was a 17hh MW and I got £375 for him. They picked him up.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (21 September 2010)

nativeponies said:



			as indeed you can from any low end pony market
		
Click to expand...

NP, are you a horse lover? i ask as your posts are totally devoid of any emotion, i do realise that there has to be an end for the poor wretches who are not wanted, but it seems its just a business to you,rather sick making even though we farm!!!


----------



## jhoward (21 September 2010)

somebody asked for prices NP gave that. somebody asked her a question she answered that.. seriousley people can not win.. 

the dartmoor pony sales start next month would you like me to tell you about the cute ickle foals that head off to the incinerator? FGS! just because somebody has knowledge and speaks the truth doesnt meen to say they do not have any emotions to an animal.. 

i love my husband but if i could send him off to longleat and gain a few pounds id do it..


----------



## Tifferss (21 September 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			NP, are you a horse lover? i ask as your posts are totally devoid of any emotion, i do realise that there has to be an end for the poor wretches who are not wanted, but it seems its just a business to you,rather sick making even though we farm!!!
		
Click to expand...

People breed horses for meat. That's a fact. Its a legal legitimate business. You cant get emotional about it. I'm a vegetarian so, of course, don't agree. But if I put my full emotional energy into every unjust business I saw - i wouldn't have much energy left.

Do you getr emotional about Daisy the cow you send of for slaughter?


----------



## Ranyhyn (21 September 2010)

Rosie c'mon, horse, cow, sheep, chicken...what's the difference?

So long as the animal is killed humanely I don't think any of us really care - other than those vegetarians who wont wear leather etc..they are the only ones who can really be called - animal lovers... the rest of us use them - in our different ways..


----------



## Tifferss (21 September 2010)

Kitsune said:



			Rosie c'mon, horse, cow, sheep, chicken...what's the difference?

So long as the animal is killed humanely I don't think any of us really care - other than those vegetarians who wont wear leather etc..they are the only ones who can really be called - animal lovers... the rest of us use them - in our different ways..
		
Click to expand...

Hey! Not hating the Vegi's please


----------



## nativetyponies (21 September 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			NP, are you a horse lover? i ask as your posts are totally devoid of any emotion, i do realise that there has to be an end for the poor wretches who are not wanted, but it seems its just a business to you,rather sick making even though we farm!!!
		
Click to expand...

rosie..

yes, i'm a horse lover
and when any of mine need to be PTS, Then yes, i'm "devoid" of emotion as its not a subject i like to dwell on...but it has to be done
i'm also practical, and as you know, where there is livestock, inevitably there will be deadstock. fact of life isn't it?
a business...what is my business? i no more own an abattoir than you do rosie..in fact i dont even own a farm, so you're one up on me for raising meat animals.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (21 September 2010)

Tifferss said:



			People breed horses for meat. That's a fact. Its a legal legitimate business. You cant get emotional about it. I'm a vegetarian so, of course, don't agree. But if I put my full emotional energy into every unjust business I saw - i wouldn't have much energy left.

Do you getr emotional about Daisy the cow you send of for slaughter?
		
Click to expand...

Ha we sent a cow off this morning!! i objected mainly at the callous phrase""pony pies" actually, and i am no fluffy bunny either!


----------



## flyingfeet (21 September 2010)

I got £250 for a 3 year old Hanoverian, was a bit disappointed! He was around 500kg and was charged £50 for pick up.


----------



## nativetyponies (21 September 2010)

jhoward said:



			i love my husband but if i could send him off to longleat and gain a few pounds id do it.. 

Click to expand...


----------



## rosie fronfelen (21 September 2010)

Kitsune said:



			Rosie c'mon, horse, cow, sheep, chicken...what's the difference?

So long as the animal is killed humanely I don't think any of us really care - other than those vegetarians who wont wear leather etc..they are the only ones who can really be called - animal lovers... the rest of us use them - in our different ways..
		
Click to expand...

Kitty, do you like pony pies?


----------



## nativetyponies (21 September 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			Ha we sent a cow off this morning!! i objected mainly at the callous phrase""pony pies" actually, and i am no fluffy bunny either!
		
Click to expand...

no, rosie, you object to everything i say....


----------



## nativetyponies (21 September 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			Kitty, do you like pony pies?
		
Click to expand...

i've eaten horsemeat..cant say i was that enamoured by it though..tasted like strong venison.


----------



## Tifferss (21 September 2010)

nativeponies said:



			no, rosie, you object to everything i say....
		
Click to expand...


I thought that - and someone who "haha" about sending a cow off for slaughter is somewhat strange to me. I dont expect her to cry in her cornflakes but to "haha" and calls someone for being heartless....?


----------



## lochpearl (21 September 2010)

What a ridiculous comment Rosie. NP answered a question and there was no need to get all fluffy with the answer. Pony pies was making lightheartedness of the question so I in fact think you are wrong that NP doesn't care, it goes to show they do.

As for a vegetarian, I am one and as Kitsune rightly mentioned - what is the difference between cow, sheep, pigs and horses. As long as they receive a human end what's the problem.

Jeez some people just have to come in and ruin everyone's posts!


----------



## Tifferss (21 September 2010)

lochpearl said:



			What a ridiculous comment Rosie. NP answered a question and there was no need to get all fluffy with the answer. Pony pies was making lightheartedness of the question so I in fact think you are wrong that NP doesn't care, it goes to show they do.

As for a vegetarian, I am one and as Kitsune rightly mentioned - what is the difference between cow, sheep, pigs and horses. As long as they receive a human end what's the problem.

Jeez some people just have to come in and ruin everyone's posts!
		
Click to expand...

yay for us vegi's


----------



## Capriole (21 September 2010)

Tifferss said:



			I thought that - and someone who "haha" about sending a cow off for slaughter is somewhat strange to me. I dont expect her to cry in her cornflakes but to "haha" and calls someone for being heartless....?
		
Click to expand...

so true


----------



## Tifferss (21 September 2010)

Sorcerers Apprentice said:



			so true
		
Click to expand...

 dont get me started - "down girl DOWN" lol


----------



## rosie fronfelen (21 September 2010)

ok ok, iam a horse/pony lover, have held horses while they were shot, many years ago, had our old pony shot here last year, i was NOT saying ha to the fact that we sent a cow to mart this morning, but that i know it is a fact of life, i do not disagree with everything that NP says, if she wants to think that then she is free to do so- i do object to folk saying they sent this and that off and got x pounds for it etc, just like that, makes me wonder if horses are just a commodity. so who is next to shoot me down in flames?


----------



## Tifferss (21 September 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			makes me wonder if horses are just a commodity. so who is next to shoot me down in flames?
		
Click to expand...

surely your business makes animal slaughter a commodity, so i just dont see your point. Why do horses in your eyes deserve more respect than other animals?


----------



## nativetyponies (21 September 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			i do object to folk saying they sent this and that off and got x pounds for it etc, just like that,
		
Click to expand...

and rosie dear, WHERE did i personally say anything near the above BEFORE your comment to me, eh?...i'm still looking...and no, not once.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (21 September 2010)

Tifferss said:



			surely your business makes animal slaughter a commodity, so i just dont see your point. Why do horses in your eyes deserve more respect than other animals?
		
Click to expand...

what a question, i consider our horses more domesticated and not farm animals!! i assume you disagree?


----------



## Tifferss (21 September 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			what a question, i consider our horses more domesticated and not farm animals!! i assume you disagree?
		
Click to expand...

I am of the opinion that all animals deserve respect - irrespective if we choose to give it a name or not.... do YOU not agree??


----------



## rosie fronfelen (21 September 2010)

nativeponies said:



			and rosie dear, WHERE did i personally say anything near the above BEFORE your comment to me, eh?...i'm still looking...and no, not once.
		
Click to expand...

I was referring to all the sheep following their shepherd actually, not you NP dear.


----------



## nativetyponies (21 September 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			what a question, i consider our horses more domesticated and not farm animals!! i assume you disagree?
		
Click to expand...

and being a farmer, surely you know that by being classed as domesticated, gives them far less protection at markets?

its about time they were classed as such..agri animals..then DEFRA would legislate on their (the horses) behalf...

but i'm sure you'd know that rosie


----------



## 3Beasties (21 September 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			I do object to folk saying they sent this and that off and got x pounds for it etc, just like that, makes me wonder if horses are just a commodity. so who is next to shoot me down in flames?
		
Click to expand...

But the post was asking how much meat money was, the people who replied gave details which to the likes of me (someone who has never sent a horse to slaughter) made more sense the price per lb or what ever it is.

If the post had been 'have you ever sent a horse to slaughter and what was your reason for doing so'  I'm sure people would have posted a longer, more emotionally filled reply.

I have not and never plan to send a horse for meat but I know that it is something that has to be done


----------



## nativetyponies (21 September 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			I was referring to all the sheep following their shepherd actually, not you NP dear.
		
Click to expand...

well, speak slowly and clearly for those of us don't quite get your gist.


----------



## Capriole (21 September 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			- i do object to folk saying they sent this and that off and got x pounds for it etc, just like that,
		
Click to expand...


you did look at the title of the thread did you??

its asking questions about how much ££ horse meat is, is there some problem with them answering the actual question? 
im unsure as to how else the answers could be phrased if not 'i got x amount for x horse' tbh...

or did you just open the thread looking to be 'offended'?


----------



## jhoward (21 September 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			Kitty, do you like pony pies?
		
Click to expand...

Horse is actually quite nice... have you tried it?


----------



## HappyHorses:) (21 September 2010)

I think it's a very personal issue to be honest.

I'm a veggie and know that I would never be able to send a horse to the meat man. All of mine are my horses for life and like my children, however, if you have horses as a business, like cattle/sheep and other live stock and have no use for them and they have no future, so to speak, then fair enough there is nothing wrong with covering your cost of disposal.

Some people are very matter of fact and others show more emotion, doesn't mean that deep down one cares more than the other I belive.


----------



## TGM (21 September 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			what a question, i consider our horses more domesticated and not farm animals!! i assume you disagree?
		
Click to expand...

At the end of the day, it doesn't matter whether the animal is a pet, 'domesticated', or a 'commodity', as long as it is treated humanely during it's life and slaughter.

And for a lot of people - such as many dealers, breeders, racehorse trainers etc - horses ARE a commodity just as a cow or a sheep is a commodity to many farmers.


----------



## nativetyponies (21 September 2010)

Sorcerers Apprentice said:



			or did you just open the thread looking to be 'offended'?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chestnut cob (21 September 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			i do object to folk saying they sent this and that off and got x pounds for it etc, just like that, makes me wonder if horses are just a commodity. so who is next to shoot me down in flames?
		
Click to expand...

Why do you object to people saying how much they got for a horse?  Surely that was the point of the OP??!  The OP asked how much meat money is and several people posted the amounts they personally had received.

And yes, to some people horses are a commodity.  There is nothing wrong with horses being used for meat - provided they are reared and killed humanely, what is the issue?


----------



## rosie fronfelen (21 September 2010)

nativeponies said:



			well, speak slowly and clearly for those of us don't quite get your gist.
		
Click to expand...

i have nothing more to say, if you cant work that one out- i ve tried to be friends with you NP and asked you questions but its not to be, is it!!! pony pies- unbelieveable.


----------



## nativetyponies (21 September 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			i have nothing more to say, if you cant work that one out- i ve tried to be friends with you NP and asked you questions but its not to be, is it!!! pony pies- unbelieveable.
		
Click to expand...

PMSL....and thank any religious denomination that each member belongs to, that you possibly have nothing more to say....

i thought you might have learned by now rosie that not every thread will go your way as you tend to "have nothing more to say" quite regularly


----------



## Amymay (21 September 2010)

i do object to folk saying they sent this and that off and got x pounds for it etc, just like that, makes me wonder if horses are just a commodity.
		
Click to expand...

Well of course they are.  Just like your cows...

Really!


----------



## bonny (21 September 2010)

I have a humble idea for you Rosie, how about trying just now and again to have nothing to say right from the start. It would save you getting all indignant about everybody else's failings ....and then you wouldn't have to flounce off at the end.


----------



## Tifferss (21 September 2010)

OK now peeps - lets agree to disagree xx Love and Peace and fluffy bunnies (reared and slaughtered humanely of course)


----------



## rosie fronfelen (21 September 2010)

amymay said:



			Well of course they are.  Just like your cows...

Really!
		
Click to expand...

our horses are not commodities, they are with us for life, not like our cattle and sheep,but my main objection as i said before is the"pony pies" quip, is this a new form of humour?


----------



## LizzieJ (21 September 2010)

Well it depends on the dead weight but my friends 16.3hh ID returned £305.  Can't remember if he was delivered or collected though.  You'd get quite a lot of pony pies from him


----------



## Amymay (21 September 2010)

pony pies" quip, is this a new form of humour?
		
Click to expand...

Well I guess any sense of humour is better than none, rosie...

But of course you're right - not all horses are comodoties - and certainly mine never have been.

But if we can't make light of unpleasant things through black humour then it's a pretty sad old world.

Pony pie is after all a description of what it actually is.........


----------



## nativetyponies (21 September 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			our horses are not commodities, they are with us for life, not like our cattle and sheep,but my main objection as i said before is the"pony pies" quip, is this a new form of humour?
		
Click to expand...

you back again?
thought you objected to this..."folk saying they sent this and that off and got x pounds for it etc, just like that,"..

wish you'd make your mind up


----------



## rosie fronfelen (21 September 2010)

nativeponies said:



			you back again?
thought you objected to this..."folk saying they sent this and that off and got x pounds for it etc, just like that,"..

wish you'd make your mind up 

Click to expand...

yes,you dont like me i know but i can live with that, how come you didn't answer my last 2 questions when discussing Somerset, just curious!!!!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 September 2010)

It is possible that the OP needs to know meat prices for valuation/legal reasons. Wasn't there a lady who posted on here because she was going through a rather nasty divorce and needed to know the value of her retired horse as part of her list of assets? She was not going to send the horse to slaughter, but as the horse was old and retired the meat value was what it was actually worth.


----------



## Lollii (21 September 2010)

Enough! it's getting llike a playground again in here ... 

Agree to disagree .... each person has/have their own opinions - be nice


----------



## poacher82 (21 September 2010)

Slightly off topic, but how do I find out where my nearest cheap sale is? I'm after a random little pony as a companion, can be as ugly as you like, and a £7 'pony pie' sounds as good idea as any - at least then it's mine and I don't have any potential hassle having one on loan or anything! 

But I've never heard of any sales locally (am in Perthshire). Any suggestions please?


----------



## Tifferss (21 September 2010)

poacher82 said:



			Slightly off topic, but how do I find out where my nearest cheap sale is? I'm after a random little pony as a companion, can be as ugly as you like, and a £7 'pony pie' sounds as good idea as any - at least then it's mine and I don't have any potential hassle having one on loan or anything! 

But I've never heard of any sales locally (am in Perthshire). Any suggestions please?
		
Click to expand...

The little "meat pies" are usually as wild as fire and not in great shape. B ut if you think you could take one on thats one that doesnt end up on the wagon


----------



## nativetyponies (21 September 2010)

not sure how far up perthshire is but is Kirkby Stephens near you?


----------



## JadeWisc (21 September 2010)

Tifferss said:



			The little "meat pies" are usually as wild as fire and not in great shape. B ut if you think you could take one on thats one that doesnt end up on the wagon 

Click to expand...

  I'd look deeper into that too if I was her.   Potential future vet bills if it is in bad shape and not being able to catch the little thing come to mind    You may well spend far more in the end for a lot more hassle.   Not a bad idea to check out though if you have a good eye at what you are looking at in an auction setting.  



Pony pies does sound awful btw

Vertically challenged chops is so much more PC


----------



## Tifferss (21 September 2010)

JadeWisc said:



			I'd look deeper into that too if I was her.   Potential future vet bills if it is in bad shape and not being able to catch the little thing come to mind    You may well spend far more in the end for a lot more hassle.   Not a bad idea to check out though if you have a good eye at what you are looking at in an auction setting.  



Pony pies does sound awful btw

Vertically challenged chops is so much more PC
		
Click to expand...

Im allowed!! Im a vegi!! lol I'd love to buy some of those little critters and tame them but i unfortunately have not got a endless money pit lol


----------



## skychick (21 September 2010)

JadeWisc said:



			Vertically challenged chops is so much more PC
		
Click to expand...

I have just spat a lot of tea over my keyboard at work and now everyone thinks that i am a little bit odd  (not that im on here whilst im meant to be working....obviously)


----------



## joeanne (21 September 2010)

JadeWisc said:



			Pony pies does sound awful btw

Vertically challenged chops is so much more PC
		
Click to expand...

*sniggers*

Jade you is baaaaddd!


----------



## nativetyponies (21 September 2010)

JadeWisc said:



			Vertically challenged chops is so much more PC
		
Click to expand...

And where is rosie on her hot air powered, affronted bandwagon when she's needed?


----------



## Ranyhyn (21 September 2010)

I have never tried a pony pie.  And would not eat it, but I don't expect others to miraculously mirror my love for horses, they are just like cows, sheep and pigs at the end of the day.  Wether you choose to love them bears no weight on someone who choses to eat them and views them the same as Daisy, Porky or Chuck the chicken!


----------



## poacher82 (21 September 2010)

Thanks guys - have indeed contemplated the thought that it's a huge potential vets bill, though was hoping if I up my price a little I might get something vaguely catchable!
Kirkby Stephen - sadly waaaaaaaay south of here still - Perthshire is smack in the middle of Scotland!
PS - vertically challenged chops is brilliant! No-one likes the thought of pony pies etc, but it happens so keeping some humour is important for all our sanity I reckon. What about Lion Bars for the ones destined for Longleat etc?


----------



## rosie fronfelen (21 September 2010)

nativeponies said:



			And where is rosie on her hot air powered, affronted bandwagon when she's needed?
		
Click to expand...

meaning?


----------



## ginadrummond (21 September 2010)

poacher82 said:



			Slightly off topic, but how do I find out where my nearest cheap sale is? I'm after a random little pony as a companion, can be as ugly as you like, and a £7 'pony pie' sounds as good idea as any - at least then it's mine and I don't have any potential hassle having one on loan or anything! 

But I've never heard of any sales locally (am in Perthshire). Any suggestions please?
		
Click to expand...


Not sure about Perthshire but I've brought a couple from Thainstone in Inverurie.  Not pies though.  Stopped going now as will end up with buckets of them - pies and all.


----------



## Tifferss (21 September 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			meaning?
		
Click to expand...

come on you two - kiss and make up


----------



## EAST KENT (21 September 2010)

I wanna buy a big ranch and save them all!


----------



## Tifferss (21 September 2010)

EAST KENT said:



			I wanna buy a big ranch and save them all!

Click to expand...

me too!! when i win the lottery we'll team up


----------



## ThoroughbredStar (21 September 2010)

Brilliant!!! This thread has been the high light of my working afternoon!!! Extremely funny reading!!!!!!!!


----------



## SusannaF (21 September 2010)

Think pony pie is bad? This is what I found in my local supermarket. Talk about "earthy realism" :vomit:


----------



## Ranyhyn (21 September 2010)

LOL Pferdeweiner!  Ah the connotations!


----------



## JadeWisc (21 September 2010)

SusannaF said:



			Think pony pie is bad? This is what I found in my local supermarket. Talk about "earthy realism" :vomit:






Click to expand...

 

Not sure I want to know what is in ANY wiener .....Let alone one made of Pferden


----------



## JadeWisc (21 September 2010)

Kitsune said:



			LOL Pferdeweiner!  Ah the connotations!
		
Click to expand...


You mean like....


Those must have been some VERY vertically challenged Pferden?


----------



## Ranyhyn (21 September 2010)

lol no I mean what part of a horse I'd consider a weiner to be


----------



## JadeWisc (21 September 2010)

Kitsune said:



			lol no I mean what part of a horse I'd consider a weiner to be 

Click to expand...

  That's what I thought you meant    even my mini foal could....ummm.... pack that jar fuller 

unles it is a very tall jar?


----------



## martlin (21 September 2010)

JadeWisc said:



			That's what I thought you meant    even my mini foal could....ummm.... pack that jar fuller 

unles it is a very tall jar?
		
Click to expand...

LOL, just LOL 
That's all I've got to add to this thread 

ETS - I wouldn't eat a pony pie, I'm not to keen on pastry...


----------



## SusannaF (21 September 2010)

JadeWisc said:



			That's what I thought you meant    even my mini foal could....ummm.... pack that jar fuller 

unles it is a very tall jar?
		
Click to expand...

It's about six or seven inches high.

And I say that as a woman, which means that it's definitely six or seven inches high, and not four


----------



## Lady La La (21 September 2010)

SusannaF said:



			It's about six or seven inches high.

And I say that as a woman, which means that it's definitely six or seven inches high, and not four 

Click to expand...

Ahaha


----------



## Eira (21 September 2010)

Dear god this forum never changes.
Again thankyou to Nativeponies and anyone else that actually had something useful to say!
(Oh and to the posters on the last page for the laugh!)


----------



## Maesfen (21 September 2010)

Nice to know others have a wicked sense of humour too.  Let's face it, if you can't laugh you might as well cry and where's the sense in that?

I suppose the term 'I'll send you to the glue factory' won't go down too well then but I'm heard to say it regularly particularly when Freddy has done a bunk under the wire.  Or 'hound's lunchbox' too, that's another favourite of mine.


----------



## LEXIS-MAGIC (21 September 2010)

JadeWisc said:



			I'd look deeper into that too if I was her.   Potential future vet bills if it is in bad shape and not being able to catch the little thing come to mind    You may well spend far more in the end for a lot more hassle.   Not a bad idea to check out though if you have a good eye at what you are looking at in an auction setting.  



Pony pies does sound awful btw

Vertically challenged chops is so much more PC
		
Click to expand...

I had one many moons ago which I could never catch, decided to sell him when he got to breaking age and amazingly he started waiting at the gate for me to get to the yard!!! He went off to be a ride and drive! I guess I was lucky... No vets bills but he was really weak so wasexpecting to find him dead in his stable for the first week!!!

P.S. Loving the p.c. description of the pony pies lol


----------



## Ranyhyn (21 September 2010)

lmao @ SusannahF - reply of the day for me!


----------



## JadeWisc (21 September 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			our horses are not commodities, they are with us for life, not like our cattle and sheepQUOTE]

  I hate it when I hear this phrase " A home for life"      I wonder if these people have some sort of crystal ball that tells the future.  They somehow know they will never be too busy, too ill, too disabled or too destitute not to entertain the idea of selling their beloved ( usable and healthy)  horse.


Sometimes selling a horse is a selfless act.  Even when it is as simple as you have outgrown it or want to try something new.   As long as the horse can be happy with an active new owner that suits its need and abilities what is the problem?   Do people that claim the will give a 'Home for life"  somehow think they are better homes for the horses?  

I can see being very close to a horse you have had for ages and seeing it through retirement once it is no longer suited to a highly active job and is and is not suffering. But even then you cannot truthfully say you will be able to give it a home for life when you consider all of the very real possibilities of where your own life could take you. .


I am glad that horses are often considered commodities.  If they were not seen that way to some I suspect there would be even more widespread abuse and neglect that there already is.
Far better to have the option to sell an animal instead of the 'discard them all' attitude people have about dogs and cats who you could never sell on if you had to.

I'll always feel more sorry for a horse living in hell than one dying to be put in a jar anyday
		
Click to expand...


----------



## NeilM (21 September 2010)

I am SO late to this thread, but "PONY PIES" ha ha ha ha, that's a classic.

I often tell Harry he's 'walking cat food' when he messes about (much to the offence of my OH), now I have a new phrase 

Not sure why anyone with a sense of humour or over the age of ten would be offended by PP, but there you go!


----------



## cbmcts (21 September 2010)

When my Section D is being especially silly (often ) I have been known to rant that I don't know any dogs that I dislike enough to feed you to - through gritted teeth.

One of the cows answers to BBQ....


----------



## rosie fronfelen (21 September 2010)

JadeWisc said:





rosiefronfelen said:



			our horses are not commodities, they are with us for life, not like our cattle and sheepQUOTE]

  I hate it when I hear this phrase " A home for life"      I wonder if these people have some sort of crystal ball that tells the future.  They somehow know they will never be too busy, too ill, too disabled or too destitute not to entertain the idea of selling their beloved ( usable and healthy)  horse.


Sometimes selling a horse is a selfless act.  Even when it is as simple as you have outgrown it or want to try something new.   As long as the horse can be happy with an active new owner that suits its need and abilities what is the problem?   Do people that claim the will give a 'Home for life"  somehow think they are better homes for the horses?  

I can see being very close to a horse you have had for ages and seeing it through retirement once it is no longer suited to a highly active job and is and is not suffering. But even then you cannot truthfully say you will be able to give it a home for life when you consider all of the very real possibilities of where your own life could take you. .


I am glad that horses are often considered commodities.  If they were not seen that way to some I suspect there would be even more widespread abuse and neglect that there already is.
Far better to have the option to sell an animal instead of the 'discard them all' attitude people have about dogs and cats who you could never sell on if you had to.

I'll always feel more sorry for a horse living in hell than one dying to be put in a jar anyday
		
Click to expand...

i find your post offensive, what do you know about us and our animals? they are with us for their lives and god forbid,if anything happens to us , or them, they will be put down andtaken to the kennels- already 1 is 20, the 2nd is 18, the 3rd is 19 and our youngest is 6. Sell them? never!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## JadeWisc (21 September 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:





JadeWisc said:



			i find your post offensive, what do you know about us and our animals? they are with us for their lives and god forbid,if anything happens to us , or them, they will be put down andtaken to the kennels- already 1 is 20, the 2nd is 18, the 3rd is 19 and our youngest is 6. Sell them? never!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

  Geez    what don't you find offensive?


I don't know a damn thing about you personally but I have right to my opinion about the general phrase "a home for life" and think it is often used to flippantly.

Did you even read the rest of what I was trying to say?  

Have you really put in your will that you want all of your horses (including your assumed to be healthy 6 yo)  horse put down in the event of your demise?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Groom42 (21 September 2010)

A poem from my dim and distant childhood........
"Roses are red, violets are blue.
 Ponies that STOP get turned into glue!"

Now when they are being ar**s they get threated with Pedigree Chum, or lesser-quality dog burgers! I quite like the threat of Pony Pies, though!


----------



## kazhar (21 September 2010)

I actually found "ponypies" really funny. made me chuckle. much better than using the term horseflesh or something like that.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (21 September 2010)

JW, i do have a husband and a large farming family who have horses, and 2 grown up sons, i read your rubbish, of course i did, it doesnt need to be in any will what happens to our horses, so get off my case and chat to more friendly people who dont find anything offensive.


----------



## pastie2 (21 September 2010)

I completely understand your rational about putting things into perspective, I have also said things that I dont really mean to my horses. But would you walk past pen after pen of ponies, clearly going to the meat man and say,pony pie, pony pie. Would that be the phrase you would use, or would you think poor little *******s. I can understand how some people dont like a glib comment or phrase and are offended by it. Sales are not the nicest of places, I know that there is a need for the meat trade and it is a better ending to the poorly bred and managed ponies. Farm animals, beef, lambs etc. are reared and in good condition to be sold fat. These poor ponies are mostly in poor condition and have already had a hard life. I was a farmers wife, and even when we were sorting lambs out for market I felt a guilt. I suppose what I am trying to say is that it is easy to say and be glib on a forum, but I wonder how many of you would be quite so comfortable to call them Pony Pies when they were going through the ring.


----------



## Ranyhyn (21 September 2010)

Pasts, I have often seen a cow and called it a beefburger


----------



## pastie2 (21 September 2010)

Kitsune said:



			Pasts, I have often seen a cow and called it a beefburger 

Click to expand...

Lol, minx!!!!!!


----------



## Lollii (21 September 2010)

Kitsune said:



			Pasts, I have often seen a cow and called it a beefburger 

Click to expand...

We  go past pigs everyday near here and they are called pork scratchings or crackling and the lambs are 'mint sauce' yummy


----------



## Ranyhyn (21 September 2010)

pastie2 said:



			Lol, minx!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

how do you know me by my other name!


----------



## SirenaXVI (21 September 2010)

I have been known to mutter Pedigree Chum from time to time, methinks I will now use Pony Pies!


----------



## pastie2 (21 September 2010)

Kitsune said:



			how do you know me by my other name!    

Click to expand...

Someone told me!


----------



## missparis (21 September 2010)

One of my friends used to call her horse (and wanted to register his show name as) lapfonac.. Spell it back to front and you will get what I mean.. Hahaha he wasnt that bad really


----------



## Ranyhyn (21 September 2010)

Ahh another happy customer I bet!!!


----------



## pastie2 (21 September 2010)

Kitsune said:



			Ahh another happy customer I bet!!! 

Click to expand...

No Fats, was expecting more and felt short changed.


----------



## nativetyponies (21 September 2010)

OK OK!!

good god...it was just a terminology to differentiate the 2 prices at the abattoir.

for the record, no, i don't often walk around a market calling them pony pies...but now its been mentioned......

and TBH there are far more things to worry about in the horseworld in general than a throwaway remark on here.


----------



## Ranyhyn (21 September 2010)

LOL I'm exposed!!!  Was it fat Mark from the burger van?


----------



## pastie2 (21 September 2010)

Kitsune said:



			LOL I'm exposed!!!  Was it fat Mark from the burger van? 

Click to expand...

How the hell did you know that!!!! YES, and his friend.


----------



## pastie2 (21 September 2010)

nativeponies said:



			OK OK!!

good god...it was just a terminology to differentiate the 2 prices at the abattoir.

for the record, no, i don't often walk around a market calling them pony pies...but now its been mentioned......

and TBH there are far more things to worry about in the horseworld in general than a throwaway remark on here.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, just breath NP, of course there is more to worry about, where do you start and where the hell do you end!


----------



## nativetyponies (21 September 2010)

pastie2 said:



			Oh, just breath NP, of course there is more to worry about, where do you start and where the hell do you end!
		
Click to expand...

SIGH....thank you...

well, i reckon that would be a whole thread to itself...

i'll start one.


----------



## pastie2 (21 September 2010)

nativeponies said:



			SIGH....thank you...

well, i reckon that would be a whole thread to itself...

i'll start one.
		
Click to expand...

NO DONT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! All hell will break loose, we will all fall out, infractions will be everywhere and we will be banned!!!!! As normal!! Just dont go there!!


----------



## nativetyponies (21 September 2010)

pastie2 said:



			NO DONT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! All hell will break loose, we will all fall out, infractions will be everywhere and we will be banned!!!!! As normal!! Just dont go there!!
		
Click to expand...

ah, sorry............too late


----------



## pastie2 (21 September 2010)

nativeponies said:



			ah, sorry............too late


Click to expand...

OMG!! Here we go..............


----------



## elkiebean (21 September 2010)

i was just reading through this post and me peronally would never send a horse of for meat nor ever eat one (but thats just me) 

i was just wondering if the horses sent of are perfectly good horses that could have potential or make someone a perfect horse or are they all not able to be used for one reason or another and cant be kept or sold???

im only curious as i would never understand someone sending a perfectly good horse to be killed just to get some money? (is there places to go to buy these types of horses? like cheap to bring on obviously if there is any good ones ever)

thanks


----------



## JadeWisc (21 September 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			JW, i do have a husband and a large farming family who have horses, and 2 grown up sons, i read your rubbish, of course i did, it doesnt need to be in any will what happens to our horses, so get off my case and chat to more friendly people who dont find anything offensive.
		
Click to expand...

  Get off your case?    You are the one who read my generalized comment about "A home for life"   and took it personally.  TBH I read it on here somewhere else earlier today as well and thought the same.  I only quoted it in thise thread because it was in a way relevant.   I also wanted to point out why it is not always a bad thing for a horse to be a commodity. .    

I am thankful that you now appear to have the means to keep your horses for as long as they live.  I truly hope that your circumstances remain this way indefinitely as that is a wonderful scenario. I obviously know this is not what "has" to happen to "your"  horses.    You do seem awfuly emotional and steamed up though.   You may be letting the forum get to you a bit too much.    I do not need you to suggest to me who to interact with on here but thank you  I'll stay here and chat with anyone I like. Just as I will never suggest to you that you should avoid opening threads that will probobaly upset you 

btw...

I also find it highly offensive that you think I speak rubbish    I think I speak plenty of sense with a  good dose of humor just to make life fun


----------



## nativetyponies (21 September 2010)

JW...Rosie is old and doesn't get out much.

Don't upset her, or she'll throw the " i am disabled" card at you...............


----------



## Happy Horse (21 September 2010)

Rosie I find it offensive that you would prefer to kill a healthy 6 year old horse rather than give it a chance of a future with someone else.  You seem to have no respect for anyone whose opinion differs to yours.


----------



## Ranyhyn (21 September 2010)

^ now I'm REALLY confused!


----------



## martlin (21 September 2010)

Is now a bad time to mention that when I take ewes/hoggets to abattoir I call it a kebab run?


----------



## Ranyhyn (21 September 2010)

Aw not hose wuvvly wammies!


----------



## Ranyhyn (21 September 2010)

Clearly cant spell, mouth and hands knee deep in pizzza!


----------



## JadeWisc (21 September 2010)

martlin said:



			is now a bad time to mention that when i take ewes/hoggets to abattoir i call it a kebab run?:d:d:d
		
Click to expand...


----------



## LouandBee (21 September 2010)

Just curious - do the veggies on here go hunting (or used to)? Not wanting to open up a hunting debate btw - just curious.

The price of horse meat might be a useful thing to know if you're selling a cheap horse and don't want it to end up in an Italion sausage (or a pony pie for that matter).


----------



## rhino (21 September 2010)

LouandBee said:



			Just curious - do the veggies on here go hunting (or used to)? Not wanting to open up a hunting debate btw - just curious.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, I don't hunt


----------



## JadeWisc (21 September 2010)

LouandBee said:



			Just curious - do the veggies on here go hunting (or used to)? Not wanting to open up a hunting debate btw - just curious.

The price of horse meat might be a useful thing to know if you're selling a cheap horse and don't want it to end up in an Italion sausage (or a pony pie for that matter).

Click to expand...

  That was my first thought when I opened this.  Many people like to know this price so that they can price a horse a reasonable amount above that price to ensure they are not bought by meat buyer.  I know that is very true here where horses sell for very low amounts much of the time anyhow.
Speaking of which....
I was offered a heathy registered AQHA 15.3HH gelding today (age 5) for $100   He is broke to ride too and I just saw him being ridden down the road three days ago acting like a gentleman 

I said I have my hands full enough btw   The true cost of a horse is never what you pay for it


----------



## nativetyponies (21 September 2010)

agreed...what you pay is never the real cost of a pony...although at $100 i would have taken him in


----------



## Tifferss (21 September 2010)

when my cat sh/ts in the corner - they are "next seasons mittens" and when my horse barges me hes "heading for a lead injection" or "ill be licking you on the next stamp"

all three comments are LIGHTHEARTED and JOKES. I have seen all sorts of cruelty to all kinds of animals, and as lots of people have said, if you dont laugh you'll cry. I think 'some' people like to get offended for the sake of being offended.


----------



## Tifferss (21 September 2010)

LouandBee said:



			Just curious - do the veggies on here go hunting (or used to)? ot wanting to open up a hunting debate btw - just curious.p
		
Click to expand...

I certainly dont and would be mystified if someone who was vegi for moral reasons would.... Hypercritical much>? lol


----------



## Tifferss (21 September 2010)

PS - LOVE the fact this post is still going lol


----------



## Tormenta (21 September 2010)

JadeWisc said:



			I'll always feel more sorry for a horse living in hell than one dying to be put in a jar anyday
		
Click to expand...

Really Jade? in America? I don't know what is worse. A cramped journey to Mexico and a horrific painful end or living in hell.

I don't mean that as a slight against you, honestly, but if I were a horse I'm not sure what would be the lesser of two evils.


----------



## Dobby (21 September 2010)

I'm a veggie, would never go hunting, and I thought pony pies was really funny  
Lighten up people!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (21 September 2010)

nativeponies said:



			JW...Rosie is old and doesn't get out much.

Don't upset her, or she'll throw the " i am disabled" card at you...............

Click to expand...

that is cruel as you know i am w.chair bound and not yet 60!god help you if you end up the same!!


----------



## guido16 (21 September 2010)

I always miss the fun posts.
nativeponies - how dare you answer someones posts.   You are truly offensive.......tsk tsk


----------



## Tormenta (21 September 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			that is cruel as you know i am w.chair bound and not yet 60!god help you if you end up the same!!
		
Click to expand...

If that's true (and I only say that because I don't know) then the comment from NP was out of order.


----------



## Tifferss (21 September 2010)

Tormenta said:



			If that's true (and I only say that because I don't know) then the comment from NP was out of order.
		
Click to expand...

ditto - im all for a laugh and a joke, and a bit of lively debate. but not cool.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (21 September 2010)

it is true,(no point writing it if not true) but i am not going to elaborate as its been flung back at me before.


----------



## YorksG (21 September 2010)

Many people have health problems on here, but they don't all advertise.


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (21 September 2010)

nativeponies said:



			JW...Rosie is old and doesn't get out much.

Don't upset her, or she'll throw the " i am disabled" card at you...............

Click to expand...

Not funny!


----------



## guido16 (21 September 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			it is true,(no point writing it if not true) but i am not going to elaborate as its been flung back at me before.
		
Click to expand...

Cruel or not, you cannot play the victim card now. You were both keeping the argument going.
Infact, you are STILL keeping it going. You had differing opinions. So what, get over it. It is called a debate.


----------



## Tifferss (21 September 2010)

guido16 said:



			Cruel or not, you cannot play the victim card now. You were both keeping the argument going.
Infact, you are STILL keeping it going. You had differing opinions. So what, get over it. It is called a debate.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmmnn debate or no - bringing someones disability into the "debate" isnt playing fair. im all for watching a bitchfest fall out but you have to play a little bit nice


----------



## rosie fronfelen (21 September 2010)

yorksG said:



			Many people have health problems on here, but they don't all advertise.
		
Click to expand...

i didnt "advertise" it until NP chucked it in my face!! it has not been mentioned all through this damn thread-


----------



## rosie fronfelen (21 September 2010)

guido16 said:



			cruel or not, you cannot play the victim card now. You were both keeping the argument going.
Infact, you are still keeping it going. You had differing opinions. So what, get over it. It is called a debate.
		
Click to expand...

im not playing the victim card here,np brought it up and i said it was cruel!!!


----------



## guido16 (21 September 2010)

and I am quite sure that you have probably said something that could be taken as cruel to someone before.

So we can either all go on about how dispicable her comment was or drop it.

Your choice.


----------



## YorksG (21 September 2010)

If you hadn't responded, how would anyone have known what she meant?


----------



## rosie fronfelen (21 September 2010)

guido16 said:



			Cruel or not, you cannot play the victim card now. You were both keeping the argument going.
Infact, you are STILL keeping it going. You had differing opinions. So what, get over it. It is called a debate.
		
Click to expand...

i hadnt been on for an hour or2, as i was going to leave it all be but NP just had to say that,was i just to take it or what?


----------



## guido16 (21 September 2010)

Yes actually, I would of just "taken it". You both threw punches, below and above the belt. 

But hey, If you now want to make an issue of it. go for it.


----------



## martlin (21 September 2010)

Awesome


----------



## Tifferss (21 September 2010)

wow............... so....pony pies?


----------



## pastie2 (21 September 2010)

yorksG said:



			Many people have health problems on here, but they don't all advertise.
		
Click to expand...

Not quite like Rosie, I am sorry but rosie is completely paralised and is trying to cope with the use of one hand. She has been diagnosed with a terminal illness, not just a health problem yorksG, She can not do anything for herself and relies on her family and husbund. Can you imagine what it must be like to be one day fine and a few days later completely useless. Please be more understanding. I dont think that she advertises her problems, she might on occasion mention the fact that she is frustrated, as you might well understand if you were in that dreadfull situation. I just hope that Rosie wont mind me posting this.


----------



## guido16 (21 September 2010)

Wow.........


----------



## misterjinglejay (21 September 2010)

Sitting back to watch the fireworks - pie anyone?


----------



## guido16 (21 September 2010)

Pastie - so because of that, we cant have a good debate?

Tifferss - do those pies come with cob crackling?

p.s - nice knowing you all, I may get my self banned now!!!  If I do, tell nativeponies its her fault and I will track her down..................mmmmmwwwwwaaaaahhhhaaaaa


----------



## martlin (21 September 2010)

Can I have just the insides of a pie? I'll give the pastry to the dogs.


----------



## misterjinglejay (21 September 2010)

*slips away quietly* *pops back for the pies*


----------



## Tifferss (21 September 2010)

guido16 said:



			Pastie - so because of that, we cant have a good debate?

Tifferss - do those pies come with cob crackling?
		
Click to expand...

nice and crunchy.....


----------



## Tifferss (22 September 2010)

ps look out for the hair ball - havent got round to hogging my pie yet


----------



## pastie2 (22 September 2010)

martlin said:



			Can I have just the insides of a pie? I'll give the pastry to the dogs.
		
Click to expand...

Oh you are so enjoing this martlin, just right up your street.


----------



## guido16 (22 September 2010)

I aint eating anything with skanky cob in it. No meat, all fat.....bound to be tough as old boots.

I`m going to have a nice shetland sausage instead.


----------



## martlin (22 September 2010)

of course I'm enjoying it, I wouldn't be posting otherwise.


----------



## Tifferss (22 September 2010)

guido16 said:



			I aint eating anything with skanky cob in it. No meat, all fat.....bound to be tough as old boots.

I`m going to have a nice shetland sausage instead.
		
Click to expand...

anything THAT far up will be worm ridden anyway *jokes jokes!!*


----------



## pastie2 (22 September 2010)

martlin said:



			of course I'm enjoying it, I wouldn't be posting otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

What a strange thing you are.


----------



## martlin (22 September 2010)

I'm not a thing, I'm a person.


----------



## guido16 (22 September 2010)

Tifferss said:



			anything THAT far up will be worm ridden anyway *jokes jokes!!*
		
Click to expand...


Your right!     Back to the pony pies then....


----------



## Tifferss (22 September 2010)

and so the fight continues lol cant we make love not war??


----------



## pastie2 (22 September 2010)

martlin said:



			I'm not a thing, I'm a person.
		
Click to expand...

Well, I find that hard to believe. You come across as a thing to me, and a very hard one.


----------



## guido16 (22 September 2010)

I`m not making love to you!   I dont even know you.....and you might be ginger....


----------



## Tifferss (22 September 2010)

guido16 said:



			I`m not making love to you!   I dont even know you.....and you might be ginger....
		
Click to expand...

god no....my horse is though... :S


----------



## martlin (22 September 2010)

pastie2 said:



			Well, I find that hard to believe. You come across as a thing to me, and a very hard one.
		
Click to expand...

How charming of you, Pastie2.
I have hard bits and soft bits, however, consider this:
If I was a thing - an inanimate object - how would I be able to type?


----------



## Tifferss (22 September 2010)

martlin said:



			How charming of you, Pastie2.
I have hard bits and soft bits, however, consider this:
If I was a thing - an inanimate object - how would I be able to type?
		
Click to expand...

lol this is going right back to the school play ground... briliant. FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT


----------



## guido16 (22 September 2010)

Tifferss said:



			god no....my horse is though... :S
		
Click to expand...

I had a ginger horse once. Even the meat man wouldnt take her.........

So, it appears Martlin is a thing......like a blob, or sponge bob big pants?


----------



## pastie2 (22 September 2010)

martlin said:



			How charming of you, Pastie2.
I have hard bits and soft bits, however, consider this:
If I was a thing - an inanimate object - how would I be able to type?
		
Click to expand...

I dont know how you manage to type, you must have been educated, sadly what you type is nasty and confrontational.


----------



## charlie55 (22 September 2010)

Well that was 17 pages of interesting reading lol, ive come to the conclusion, your all nuts  x


----------



## martlin (22 September 2010)

Not quite sure Guido, I suppose it doesn't help that I haven't got a clue what sponge bob big pants is


----------



## martlin (22 September 2010)

pastie2 said:



			I dont know how you manage to type, you must have been educated, sadly what you type is nasty and confrontational.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, Pastie2, would you be so kind to show me what exactly is nasty in my posts?

And BTW, you can't educate an inanimate object.


----------



## Tifferss (22 September 2010)

martlin said:



			Not quite sure Guido, I suppose it doesn't help that I haven't got a clue what sponge bob big pants is

Click to expand...

its you .... end of lol


----------



## guido16 (22 September 2010)

you know what, either do I. Not sure if it is big pants, small pants, hang on, its square pants I think.
Dont have brats so dont watch that kind of stuff.

When did you turn into a thing by the way? 
Its just that I didnt notice when it happened. Is it catching?


----------



## martlin (22 September 2010)

Tifferss said:



			its you .... end of lol
		
Click to expand...

Please help me discover my identity! Any pictures?


----------



## pastie2 (22 September 2010)

martlin said:



			Oh, Pastie2, would you be so kind to show me what exactly is nasty in my posts?

And BTW, you can't educate an inanimate object.
		
Click to expand...

Clearly!


----------



## Tifferss (22 September 2010)

martlin said:



			Please help me discover my identity! Any pictures?

Click to expand...

google spongebob square pants you loon


----------



## Montyforever (22 September 2010)

charlie55 said:



			Well that was 17 pages of interesting reading lol, ive come to the conclusion, your all nuts  x
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree!


----------



## martlin (22 September 2010)

guido16 said:



			you know what, either do I. Not sure if it is big pants, small pants, hang on, its square pants I think.
Dont have brats so dont watch that kind of stuff.

When did you turn into a thing by the way? 
Its just that I didnt notice when it happened. Is it catching?
		
Click to expand...

Be afraid, be very afraid bwahahaha!
Of course it's catching


----------



## martlin (22 September 2010)

Clearly what, Pastie2?


----------



## HappyHorses:) (22 September 2010)

OMG!

I've just got home from work switch on to see if there are any intresting threads and can't belive this thread is still going! 

Don't need soaps with all this


----------



## guido16 (22 September 2010)

Pastie - Are you trying to be nasty to sponge bob?


----------



## YorksG (22 September 2010)

While I have no intention of arguing over another posters state of health, I do find it difficult to believe that an undiagnosed illness could lead to a medical prognosis of terminal (other than the way in which all life is terminal!) The only reason anyone on hear is 'aware' of anything about anyone on here, unless they have met them in 'real' life is that they have read what the poster wants them to know, which may be the truth or may be utter rubbish. So if people wish to expose their health issues on a forum, they must surely be aware that thi may be discussed in the future.


----------



## Tifferss (22 September 2010)

guido16 said:



			Pastie - Are you trying to be nasty to sponge bob?
		
Click to expand...

that could be a xenophobic attack....


----------



## HappyHorses:) (22 September 2010)

guido16 said:



			Pastie - Are you trying to be nasty to sponge bob?
		
Click to expand...

Who the frig is sponge bob?! LOL

I can't be bothered to read 17pages.


----------



## martlin (22 September 2010)

I think that would be me, HappyHorses
We have established it is a xenophobic attack, though.


----------



## guido16 (22 September 2010)

HappyHorses:) said:



			Who the frig is sponge bob?! LOL

I can't be bothered to read 17pages.
		
Click to expand...

It has come to our attention that Martlin, is in fact, Sponge Bob Square Pants.
However,  I am just waiting for some evil comment about how a round arse cannot fit in square pants....


----------



## Tifferss (22 September 2010)

Xenophobic or not -your all gonna get your @ss kicked by the moderator when/if they read this lol


----------



## pastie2 (22 September 2010)

HappyHorses:) said:



			Who the frig is sponge bob?! LOL

I can't be bothered to read 17pages.
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea either, and I am being accused! God knows!!


----------



## martlin (22 September 2010)

Why? I haven't done anything...


----------



## martlin (22 September 2010)

You are always being unfairly accused, Pastie2.


----------



## Montyforever (22 September 2010)

'scuse me everyone .. 

But this is spongebob ..


----------



## martlin (22 September 2010)

Nah, it's not me then, my legs are definitely fatter.


----------



## guido16 (22 September 2010)

it is my fault. All of it. 

Well what I mean by that is it is nativeponies fault.....or martlins fault. It isnt my fault.


----------



## Montyforever (22 September 2010)

martlin said:



			Nah, it's not me then, my legs are definitely fatter.
		
Click to expand...

And i wouldnt reccomend square pants for riding!


----------



## HappyHorses:) (22 September 2010)

LOL @ martlin aka sponge bob square pants

Getting a riding hat to fit must be a nightmare!


----------



## martlin (22 September 2010)

Make up your mind, for God sake! Guilty or not guilty? How do you plead?


----------



## guido16 (22 September 2010)

Your JUDGE JUDY!!!!!!!


----------



## Montyforever (22 September 2010)

martlin said:



			Make up your mind, for God sake! Guilty or not guilty? How do you plead? 

Click to expand...

GUILTY!  .. for what i do not know


----------



## martlin (22 September 2010)

guido16 said:



			Your JUDGE JUDY!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Damn! My cover was blown


----------



## Tifferss (22 September 2010)

guido16 said:



			Your JUDGE JUDY!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

love it....


----------



## pastie2 (22 September 2010)

martlin said:



			Nah, it's not me then, my legs are definitely fatter.
		
Click to expand...

Love you martlin, can I ask why your horses in your sig look sooooooo long?


----------



## martlin (22 September 2010)

pastie2 said:



			Love you martlin, can I ask why your horses in your sig look sooooooo long?
		
Click to expand...

You could ask... I might even answer - I don't know, they don't look particularly long to me.


----------



## guido16 (22 September 2010)

martlin said:



			Damn! My cover was blown 

Click to expand...


I knew it, the hardest law enforcer in the state of new york!!!!

Well, for the record. I aint guilty of anything. never have been, never will be...you wont catch me out. I want some compensation and to counter Sue.   (dont know who Sue is but she is probably guilty)


----------



## Tifferss (22 September 2010)

guido16 said:



			I knew it, the hardest law enforcer in the state of new york!!!!

Well, for the record. I aint guilty of anything. never have been, never will be...you wont catch me out. I want some compensation and to counter Sue.   (dont know who Sue is but she is probably guilty)
		
Click to expand...

Judy mode on  *on your best day, your not as smart as me on my WORST day* Judy mode off


----------



## guido16 (22 September 2010)

Tifferss said:



			Judy mode on  *on your best day, your not as smart as me on my WORST day* Judy mode off
		
Click to expand...

Total class....."Bert, what do you think?"

I bow down to Martlin now (no I dont, course I dont), just have to figure out who Bert is on this site..........


----------



## martlin (22 September 2010)

I'll let you on to a secret - I haven't got a clue who Judge Judy is either


----------



## pastie2 (22 September 2010)

martlin said:



			You could ask... I might even answer - I don't know, they don't look particularly long to me.
		
Click to expand...

Look long to me. It is just something I have always thought, every time I see your posts.


----------



## HappyHorses:) (22 September 2010)

Have you all been drinking tonight? ?


----------



## martlin (22 September 2010)

I've been drinking Coca Cola, does it count?


----------



## Tifferss (22 September 2010)

martlin said:



			I'll let you on to a secret - I haven't got a clue who Judge Judy is either 

Click to expand...

ace new york judge who kicks stupid peoples @ss


----------



## Montyforever (22 September 2010)

HappyHorses:) said:



			Have you all been drinking tonight? ?
		
Click to expand...

Nope - mental breakdown? Yes!


----------



## guido16 (22 September 2010)

I wish I was drinking...

www.judgejudy.com/


----------



## JadeWisc (22 September 2010)

Tormenta said:



			Really Jade? in America? I don't know what is worse. A cramped journey to Mexico and a horrific painful end or living in hell.

I don't mean that as a slight against you, honestly, but if I were a horse I'm not sure what would be the lesser of two evils.
		
Click to expand...

  Yes...really...in America even.

Read everything I have said.  I am not PRO a horrible long journey to Mexico or Canada. .  I also have the direct knowldge of seeing how the ban on horse slaughter has had a negative impact on equines here which makes me like the idea of more horse slaughter houses with ethical practices being opened here and not have them banned. 

Even though the thought of a journey to Mexico is horrible I would rather know it would be over in a week of hell than have a horse live months or years of hell and a slow death.    I am certainly not advocating it though but in my mind it could be the lesser of two evils if we have to compare the two scenarios.   There is nothing pretty about any of it but it is and always will be a reality


 fwiw I do cringe when I see the livestock trucks of cows and pigs go by knowing where they are going I do get sad too and sometimes question eating meat at all.  I have a heart as big as the universe when it comes to animals but I also am a realist.  I also have the ability to laugh at it all at times


----------



## JadeWisc (22 September 2010)

QR


If those claims are true about rosie she has my utmost empathy and I am very sorry for her.  I truly wish you well if that is you situation Rosie.

I will not patronize you however by acting like you do not have a mind and that you and I are not capable of debating opinions.  If you are on here and want to talk and share opinions I am more than happy to do so.  As for the rest of your stuggles I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## pastie2 (22 September 2010)

JadeWisc said:



			Yes...really...in America even.

Read everything I have said.  I am not PRO a horrible long journey to Mexico or Canada. .  I also have the direct knowldge of seeing how the ban on horse slaughter has had a negative impact on equines here which makes me like the idea of more horse slaughter houses with ethical practices being opened here and not have them banned. 

Even though the thought of a journey to Mexico is horrible I would rather know it would be over in a week of hell than have a horse live months or years of hell and a slow death.    I am certainly not advocating it though but in my mind it could be the lesser of two evils if we have to compare the two scenarios.   There is nothing pretty about any of it but it is and always will be a reality


 fwiw I do cringe when I see the livestock trucks of cows and pigs go by knowing where they are going I do get sad too and sometimes question eating meat at all.  I have a heart as big as the universe when it comes to animals but I also am a realist.  I also have the ability to laugh at it all at times
		
Click to expand...

I think that you have summed that up very well.


----------



## HappyHorses:) (22 September 2010)

martlin said:



			I've been drinking Coca Cola, does it count?
		
Click to expand...

Humm depends if it's been laced with vodka


----------



## Tifferss (22 September 2010)

HappyHorses:) said:



			Humm depends if it's been laced with vodka 

Click to expand...

is it bad im going to have a vodka now u mentioned it...?


----------



## HappyHorses:) (22 September 2010)

montyforever said:



			Nope - mental breakdown? Yes!  

Click to expand...

lol


----------



## HappyHorses:) (22 September 2010)

Tifferss said:



			is it bad im going to have a vodka now u mentioned it...?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with being a lush!


----------



## guido16 (22 September 2010)

HappyHorses:) said:



			Nothing wrong with being a lush! 

Click to expand...

How rude...


----------



## Tifferss (22 September 2010)

guido16 said:



			How rude...

Click to expand...

No...I am definitely a drunkered lush.... and a binge drinker :-O shock horror LOL


----------



## guido16 (22 September 2010)

Your a disgrace.
Get a grip and stop binge drinking.
Follow my lead and drink consistently, that way your not binging. Much healthier for you.


----------



## Tifferss (22 September 2010)

I do...im just in denial about the week day binges


----------



## guido16 (22 September 2010)

I have that sussed.

Do what I do and work shifts, that way, weekends roll into the week and you can pretend everyday is the weekend.


----------



## Tifferss (22 September 2010)

I just do VERY little and can get away with forgetting days at a time.....


----------



## guido16 (22 September 2010)

Again, I blame that problem on shift working. Plus I do my best backing and breaking after a drink....its a win win situation


----------



## JadeWisc (22 September 2010)

guido16 said:



			I do my best backing and breaking after a drink....its a win win situation
		
Click to expand...

    sorry but 

I know some people like that


----------



## guido16 (22 September 2010)

I didnt realise we had met before.....


----------



## Montyforever (22 September 2010)

guido16 said:



			Again, I blame that problem on shift working. Plus I do my best backing and breaking after a drink....its a win win situation
		
Click to expand...

I know someone that can only plait when drunk!


----------



## Ranyhyn (22 September 2010)

I heart this thread


----------



## Lady La La (22 September 2010)

Well that was a fun read...


----------



## 3DE (22 September 2010)

charlie76 said:



			The horse I sent was a 17hh MW and I got £375 for him. They picked him up.
		
Click to expand...

That's crazy!! You get £280 for a sheep and about £2.5K for a cow!


----------



## MrsMozart (22 September 2010)

Well that's ten minutes of my life that I'll never get back, but it was on the whole a good laugh   

Pony Pie... Hm. Wonder if the Dizzy one would fit in a pony pie . Maybe I'd get two out of her, but then again, she only weighed in (weigh tape) at 530 yesterday, so maybe not. Will have to rethink.

Martlin - so, your identity has been revealed huh? Sponge Bob Square Pants indeed (you can't claim fat legs, I've seen your siggy   ).


----------



## nativetyponies (22 September 2010)

As for rosie playing the victim..again..she drags out her "problems" on a regular basis...usually on threads that have long been deleted.
she is bitter and her "problems" are not the "fault" of anyone on here, but if threads dont seem to be going her way, the old injuries are trotted out..

hence my comment.

i really dont care whether rosie is disabled or not, as if she is, then life can't be much fun, but she shouldn't "use" her disability when it suits her.


----------



## martlin (22 September 2010)

Inky_and_Sunny said:



			That's crazy!! You get £280 for a sheep and about £2.5K for a cow!
		
Click to expand...

Gee! Send me details of your abattoir!
Last week lamb price was £2.35 per kilo
Cattle depending on grade from £0.70 to £1.50 per kilo

some heavy livestock you have about...


MrsM, sorry to disappoint you, but those are not my legs in my signature


----------



## MrsMozart (22 September 2010)

martlin said:



			MrsM, sorry to disappoint you, but those are not my legs in my signature 

Click to expand...


Where did you get them from?? Can one hire legs? I've heard of second hand shops, but never second leg shops..... 

Hm. Really do need to go and do some work


----------



## martlin (22 September 2010)

lol The rest of the rider isn't me either, in fact, those are two different riders 
I would love to hire/buy legs like that


----------



## MrsMozart (22 September 2010)

Hm. I need new glasses 

I also need chocolate.... Why the 'eck did I choose this week to start a diet . Oh I remember, because I'm a fat ar$e that needs to lose a good couple of stone. Ho hum.

Back to work with me I go


----------



## Saucisson (22 September 2010)

pastie2 said:



			You come across as a thing to me, and a very hard one.
		
Click to expand...

FWIW, I think I encountered one of these this morning - I rather liked it to be honest 

***Runs off to clean out the freezer after lowering the tone***


----------



## martlin (22 September 2010)

Don't worry, MrsM, they're both ginger - that's where the confusion comes from


----------



## MrsMozart (22 September 2010)

Saucisson said:



			FWIW, I think I encountered one of these this morning - I rather liked it to be honest 

***Runs off to clean out the freezer after lowering the tone***
		
Click to expand...

So rude!!! 

...or that could just be my interpretation of it 

When you've done your freezer, do you want to come and do mine? A child will make a nice hot choccy for you


----------



## MrsMozart (22 September 2010)

martlin said:



			Don't worry, MrsM, they're both ginger - that's where the confusion comes from 

Click to expand...

Ah, that would be it then. I'm easily confuddled!


----------



## Groom42 (22 September 2010)

MrsMozart said:



			So rude!!! 

...or that could just be my interpretation of it 

When you've done your freezer, do you want to come and do mine? A child will make a nice hot choccy for you 

Click to expand...

Careful, there may be PP's in there  Although, if anything like mine, full of Brontosaurus burgers!!!


----------



## Saucisson (22 September 2010)

MrsMozart said:



			So rude!!! 

...or that could just be my interpretation of it 

When you've done your freezer, do you want to come and do mine? A child will make a nice hot choccy for you 

Click to expand...



I've got to do the loos now, I could squeeze in your freezer between the upstairs and downstairs loos?  I may even wash my hands first if there's a hot choccie in it for me   Carry on living the dream Saucisson......

No Pony Pies in our freezer btw, but I do think we may have developed a whole new ecosystem in the bottom that may yet reveal some new species to the world of science.


----------



## MrsMozart (22 September 2010)

Groom42 said:



			Careful, there may be PP's in there  Although, if anything like mine, full of Brontosaurus burgers!!!
		
Click to expand...

Works for me - I'm on the Dukan diet


----------



## Fairynuff (22 September 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			ok ok, iam a horse/pony lover, have held horses while they were shot, many years ago, had our old pony shot here last year, i was NOT saying ha to the fact that we sent a cow to mart this morning, but that i know it is a fact of life, i do not disagree with everything that NP says, if she wants to think that then she is free to do so- i do object to folk saying they sent this and that off and got x pounds for it etc, just like that, makes me wonder if horses are just a commodity. so who is next to shoot me down in flames?
		
Click to expand...

I dont want to 'shoot' you down Roseie but....horses are a commodity as are cattle, sheep etc.
Here are the up to date prices for beef etc-now why should horsemeat be any different and if they can talk about the remains of Daisy the cow (as per this list) what ios so callous in talking about the remains of Derek the Dale in the same way? Once its dead, its dead! Always fascinates me that when some evil sod dies, he becomes   'such a nice person!' Lets get real, who cares what happens 'after'.
National Retail Prices for England, 25 Sep 2010
 25 Sep 201018 Sep 201011 Sep 201004 Sep 201028 Aug 201014 Aug 201007 Aug 201031 Jul 201024 Jul 201017 Jul 201010 Jul 201003 Jul 201026 Jun 201019 Jun 201012 Jun 201005 Jun 201029 May 201022 May 201015 May 201008 May 201001 May 201024 Apr 201017 Apr 201010 Apr 201027 Mar 201027 Feb 201020 Feb 201013 Feb 201006 Feb 201030 Jan 201023 Jan 201016 Jan 201009 Jan 201019 Dec 200912 Dec 200905 Dec 200928 Nov 200921 Nov 200914 Nov 200907 Nov 200931 Oct 200924 Oct 200917 Oct 200910 Oct 200903 Oct 200926 Sep 200919 Sep 200912 Sep 200905 Sep 200929 Aug 200922 Aug 200915 Aug 200908 Aug 200901 Aug 200925 Jul 200918 Jul 200911 Jul 200904 Jul 200927 Jun 200920 Jun 200913 Jun 200906 Jun 200930 May 200923 May 200916 May 200902 May 200925 Apr 200918 Apr 200914 Apr 200907 Apr 200931 Mar 200928 Mar 200917 Mar 200914 Mar 200903 Mar 200924 Feb 200917 Feb 200910 Feb 200903 Feb 200927 Jan 200920 Jan 200913 Jan 200913 Jan 200906 Jan 200930 Dec 200823 Dec 200816 Dec 200809 Dec 200802 Dec 200825 Nov 200818 Nov 200811 Nov 200804 Nov 200828 Oct 200821 Oct 200814 Oct 200807 Oct 200830 Sep 200823 Sep 200816 Sep 200809 Sep 200802 Sep 200826 Aug 200819 Aug 200812 Aug 200805 Aug 200829 Jul 200822 Jul 200815 Jul 200808 Jul 200801 Jul 200824 Jun 200817 Jun 200810 Jun 200803 Jun 200827 May 200820 May 200813 May 200806 May 200829 Apr 200822 Apr 200815 Apr 200808 Apr 200808 Apr 200801 Apr 200825 Mar 200818 Mar 200811 Mar 200804 Mar 200826 Feb 200819 Feb 200812 Feb 200805 Feb 200829 Jan 200822 Jan 200815 Jan 200808 Jan 200801 Jan 200825 Dec 200718 Dec 200711 Dec 200704 Dec 200704 Dec 200727 Nov 200720 Nov 200713 Nov 200706 Nov 200730 Oct 200723 Oct 200716 Oct 200709 Oct 200702 Oct 200702 Oct 200725 Sep 200718 Sep 200711 Sep 200704 Sep 200728 Aug 200721 Aug 200714 Aug 200707 Aug 200731 Jul 200720 May 200715 May 200701 May 200724 Apr 200717 Apr 200703 Apr 200730 Mar 200712 Jan 200723 Dec 200617 Dec 200610 Dec 200603 Dec 200626 Nov 2006 Pence Per kg Type Average Min Max  
Beef 
Braising Steak 731.00 398.00 882.00 
Diced Stewing Steak 727.00 440.00 898.00 
Fillet Steak 2827.00 2200.00 4200.00 
Premium Mince 586.00 383.00 770.00 
Rump Steak 1231.00 880.00 1598.00 
Sirloin Steak 1835.00 1547.00 2380.00 
Standard Mince 374.00 200.00 595.00 
Topside 873.00 549.00 1140.00 
Lamb 
Cutlet chops 1231.00 880.00 1590.00 
Diced Lamb 1017.00 550.00 1200.00 
Fillet End Leg 915.00 697.00 1180.00 
Lamb Steaks 1354.00 1048.00 1998.00 
Loin Chops 1231.00 990.00 1549.00 
Minced Lamb 822.00 550.00 1200.00 
Shoulder (Bone-in) 649.00 540.00 860.00 
Shoulder (Boneless) 755.00 549.00 1290.00 
Whole Leg 875.00 600.00 1180.00 
NZ Lamb 
Cutlet Chops 1296.00 1020.00 1459.00 
Fillet End Leg 723.00 631.00 899.00 
Loin Chops 974.00 799.00 1449.00 
Shoulder (Bone-in) 628.00 499.00 649.00 
Pork 
Diced Pork 590.00 400.00 699.00 
Fillet End Leg 603.00 395.00 779.00 
Fillet of pork 818.00 595.00 1080.00 
Leg (Boneless) 635.00 499.00 779.00 
Loin Chops 597.00 438.00 795.00 
Loin Steaks 804.00 540.00 895.00 
Minced Pork 477.00 200.00 800.00 
Shoulder (Boneless) 497.00 212.00 680.00 
Sausages 
Pork (Traditional) 525.00 285.00 689.00 
National Retail Prices

England

London

East England

MIdlands

South West

Scotland

Wales
Wholesale Prices

Birmingham

Glasgow

Liverpool

Smithfield Prices

Red Meat

Poultry

Game

Related Website

» Meat Industry News

» Butchers Directory

» Food Manufacture News

» Food Market Reports

» Food Industry Directory


----------



## madeleine1 (22 September 2010)

i realise it happens and sometimes its a good idea but the way it came out on here is a bit wtf


----------



## martlin (22 September 2010)

Fairynuff said:



			I dont want to 'shoot' you down Roseie but....horses are a commodity as are cattle, sheep etc.
Here are the up to date prices for beef etc-now why should horsemeat be any different and if they can talk about the remains of Daisy the cow (as per this list) what ios so callous in talking about the remains of Derek the Dale in the same way? Once its dead, its dead! Always fascinates me that when some evil sod dies, he becomes   'such a nice person!' Lets get real, who cares what happens 'after'.
National Retail Prices for England, 25 Sep 2010
 25 Sep 201018 Sep 201011 Sep 201004 Sep 201028 Aug 201014 Aug 201007 Aug 201031 Jul 201024 Jul 201017 Jul 201010 Jul 201003 Jul 201026 Jun 201019 Jun 201012 Jun 201005 Jun 201029 May 201022 May 201015 May 201008 May 201001 May 201024 Apr 201017 Apr 201010 Apr 201027 Mar 201027 Feb 201020 Feb 201013 Feb 201006 Feb 201030 Jan 201023 Jan 201016 Jan 201009 Jan 201019 Dec 200912 Dec 200905 Dec 200928 Nov 200921 Nov 200914 Nov 200907 Nov 200931 Oct 200924 Oct 200917 Oct 200910 Oct 200903 Oct 200926 Sep 200919 Sep 200912 Sep 200905 Sep 200929 Aug 200922 Aug 200915 Aug 200908 Aug 200901 Aug 200925 Jul 200918 Jul 200911 Jul 200904 Jul 200927 Jun 200920 Jun 200913 Jun 200906 Jun 200930 May 200923 May 200916 May 200902 May 200925 Apr 200918 Apr 200914 Apr 200907 Apr 200931 Mar 200928 Mar 200917 Mar 200914 Mar 200903 Mar 200924 Feb 200917 Feb 200910 Feb 200903 Feb 200927 Jan 200920 Jan 200913 Jan 200913 Jan 200906 Jan 200930 Dec 200823 Dec 200816 Dec 200809 Dec 200802 Dec 200825 Nov 200818 Nov 200811 Nov 200804 Nov 200828 Oct 200821 Oct 200814 Oct 200807 Oct 200830 Sep 200823 Sep 200816 Sep 200809 Sep 200802 Sep 200826 Aug 200819 Aug 200812 Aug 200805 Aug 200829 Jul 200822 Jul 200815 Jul 200808 Jul 200801 Jul 200824 Jun 200817 Jun 200810 Jun 200803 Jun 200827 May 200820 May 200813 May 200806 May 200829 Apr 200822 Apr 200815 Apr 200808 Apr 200808 Apr 200801 Apr 200825 Mar 200818 Mar 200811 Mar 200804 Mar 200826 Feb 200819 Feb 200812 Feb 200805 Feb 200829 Jan 200822 Jan 200815 Jan 200808 Jan 200801 Jan 200825 Dec 200718 Dec 200711 Dec 200704 Dec 200704 Dec 200727 Nov 200720 Nov 200713 Nov 200706 Nov 200730 Oct 200723 Oct 200716 Oct 200709 Oct 200702 Oct 200702 Oct 200725 Sep 200718 Sep 200711 Sep 200704 Sep 200728 Aug 200721 Aug 200714 Aug 200707 Aug 200731 Jul 200720 May 200715 May 200701 May 200724 Apr 200717 Apr 200703 Apr 200730 Mar 200712 Jan 200723 Dec 200617 Dec 200610 Dec 200603 Dec 200626 Nov 2006 Pence Per kg Type Average Min Max  
Beef 
Braising Steak 731.00 398.00 882.00 
Diced Stewing Steak 727.00 440.00 898.00 
Fillet Steak 2827.00 2200.00 4200.00 
Premium Mince 586.00 383.00 770.00 
Rump Steak 1231.00 880.00 1598.00 
Sirloin Steak 1835.00 1547.00 2380.00 
Standard Mince 374.00 200.00 595.00 
Topside 873.00 549.00 1140.00 
Lamb 
Cutlet chops 1231.00 880.00 1590.00 
Diced Lamb 1017.00 550.00 1200.00 
Fillet End Leg 915.00 697.00 1180.00 
Lamb Steaks 1354.00 1048.00 1998.00 
Loin Chops 1231.00 990.00 1549.00 
Minced Lamb 822.00 550.00 1200.00 
Shoulder (Bone-in) 649.00 540.00 860.00 
Shoulder (Boneless) 755.00 549.00 1290.00 
Whole Leg 875.00 600.00 1180.00 
NZ Lamb 
Cutlet Chops 1296.00 1020.00 1459.00 
Fillet End Leg 723.00 631.00 899.00 
Loin Chops 974.00 799.00 1449.00 
Shoulder (Bone-in) 628.00 499.00 649.00 
Pork 
Diced Pork 590.00 400.00 699.00 
Fillet End Leg 603.00 395.00 779.00 
Fillet of pork 818.00 595.00 1080.00 
Leg (Boneless) 635.00 499.00 779.00 
Loin Chops 597.00 438.00 795.00 
Loin Steaks 804.00 540.00 895.00 
Minced Pork 477.00 200.00 800.00 
Shoulder (Boneless) 497.00 212.00 680.00 
Sausages 
Pork (Traditional) 525.00 285.00 689.00 
National Retail Prices

England

London

East England

MIdlands

South West

Scotland

Wales
Wholesale Prices

Birmingham

Glasgow

Liverpool

Smithfield Prices

Red Meat

Poultry

Game

Related Website

» Meat Industry News

» Butchers Directory

» Food Manufacture News

» Food Market Reports

» Food Industry Directory
		
Click to expand...

LOL, that didn't work out very well, did it?
Anyway, I would just like to point out that those are retail prices in pence per kilo, what farmers get at livestock markets or even directly at abattoirs is nowhere near that much... That was digressing somewhat, though, for which I apologise.
Oh, and Derek is a Dorset Ram, not a Dales Pony


----------



## loopyloop (22 September 2010)

Now hang on a minute!

Forget all about this pony pie outrage, I'm horrified by how gingerist you all are!!! Now that's something to complain about!!! pure scandal!

Do you think we gingers have no feelings! hah!


----------



## nativetyponies (22 September 2010)

loopyloop said:



			Now hang on a minute!

Forget all about this pony pie outrage, I'm horrified by how gingerist you all are!!! Now that's something to complain about!!! pure scandal!

Do you think we gingers have no feelings! hah!
		
Click to expand...

yes...............but no-one cares..............


----------



## Natch (22 September 2010)

You are all cuckoo!







oops - wrong smiley! I meant this one!


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (22 September 2010)

Blimey, I had no idea how much they buy them for. I could make a tidy sum out of my monster 17.2 TB. Enough pony pie to feed an army.  Trouble is, I'd be convinced for the rest of my life that I would be condemned to go to hell for this terrible act!


----------



## Fairynuff (22 September 2010)

martlin said:



			LOL, that didn't work out very well, did it?
Anyway, I would just like to point out that those are retail prices in pence per kilo, what farmers get at livestock markets or even directly at abattoirs is nowhere near that much... That was digressing somewhat, though, for which I apologise.
Oh, and Derek is a Dorset Ram, not a Dales Pony 

Click to expand...


Nope, sadly it didnt work! I used the name 'Derek the Dale' without knowing anything about 'Derek the Dorset Ram'....how strange!! FNx


----------



## Crazydancer (22 September 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by loopyloop  
Now hang on a minute!

Forget all about this pony pie outrage, I'm horrified by how gingerist you all are!!! Now that's something to complain about!!! pure scandal!

Do you think we gingers have no feelings! hah! 




nativeponies said:



			yes...............but no-one cares..............

Click to expand...

LOL!!!! Nativeponies and Tiffers...... separated at birth!!!!!!!!!! That just SO sounded like something Tiffers would say.... PMSL!!!!!!


----------



## Caz89 (22 September 2010)

I wouldn't even sell my horse for meat dead or alive for £10,000!!!!


----------



## welsh horse rider (22 September 2010)

Tifferss said:



			me too!! when i win the lottery we'll team up 

Click to expand...


can i help too lol


----------



## nativetyponies (22 September 2010)

Caz89 said:



  I wouldn't even sell my horse for meat dead or alive for £10,000!!!! 

Click to expand...

blimey, i would...think what you could buy


----------



## Cedars (22 September 2010)

Eira, I hope your question was meant to be a joke (i.e. your horse was driving you nuts that day!!), if it was meant to be a genuine question I'm so sorry your thread went this way.

The rest of you need to get a grip!


----------



## nativetyponies (22 September 2010)

flamehead said:



			The rest of you need to get a grip!
		
Click to expand...

why?


----------



## Cedars (22 September 2010)

That was my politically correct way of saying one or two of you without naming names and being told I was anti-disability......!


----------



## nativetyponies (22 September 2010)

flamehead said:



			That was my politically correct way of saying one or two of you without naming names and being told I was anti-disability......!
		
Click to expand...

ooo, name names... ..

can't be me, as OP thanked me


----------



## martlin (22 September 2010)

Are you anti-spongebob, Flamehead?!!


----------



## nativetyponies (22 September 2010)

i've got an auntie anne


----------



## Caz89 (22 September 2010)

nativeponies said:



			blimey, i would...think what you could buy 

Click to expand...

I would have nightmares lol


----------



## martlin (22 September 2010)

nativeponies said:



			i've got an auntie anne
		
Click to expand...

You what?


----------



## nativetyponies (22 September 2010)

martlin said:



			You what?
		
Click to expand...

i've got an auntie anne..not an antie spongebob


----------



## martlin (22 September 2010)

Ahhh, and there was me, trying to work out what you meant with the help of Cockney slang translator lol


----------



## welsh horse rider (22 September 2010)

JadeWisc said:



			Pony pies does sound awful btw

Vertically challenged chops is so much more PC
		
Click to expand...


this really made me chuckle


----------



## nativetyponies (22 September 2010)

martlin said:



			ahhh, and there was me, trying to work out what you meant with the help of cockney slang translator lol :d
		
Click to expand...




wouldn't that be "annie"?


----------



## honetpot (22 September 2010)

I am surprised that Potter's is giving anything for them. Our local dealer who buys for meats is having them given to him if he can be bothered to pick them up.
  I have always had the option to have mine PTS at home but some peple may not be able to afford this option.


----------



## Lady La La (22 September 2010)

honetpot said:



			I am surprised that Potter's is giving anything for them. Our local dealer who buys for meats is having them given to him if he can be bothered to pick them up.
  I have always had the option to have mine PTS at home but some peple may not be able to afford this option.
		
Click to expand...

Having never been in that situation myself yet, Is it hiddeously expensive then?


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (22 September 2010)

Lady La La said:



			Having never been in that situation myself yet, Is it hiddeously expensive then?
		
Click to expand...

I had to PTS my old boy recently, due to old age, and all the costs, ie vets call out, sedation and lethal injection, plus collection came to just over £500


----------



## lochpearl (22 September 2010)

Lady La La said:



			Having never been in that situation myself yet, Is it hiddeously expensive then?
		
Click to expand...

Depends on what you have done and what you require, my last lad was pts in April last year, I took him to the vets so as not to distress my other horse and the 13 other horses on the yard. I think that the actual injections - to do the deed came out about £220, I also opted for him to have a private cremation and it was I think £635, this included a solid wood box with a brass name plate on. 

It is cheaper 1 to have them shot by the hunt say and taken away, I think our local one is about £80. If you bury them on your own land you don't have disposal fees. Also you can get cheaper cremations where they either share with others or you get the ashes back in a cardboard box etc.


----------



## nativetyponies (22 September 2010)

Lady La La said:



			Having never been in that situation myself yet, Is it hiddeously expensive then?
		
Click to expand...

knackerman charges from £50

vets..around 5-600


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (22 September 2010)

lochpearl said:



			If you bury them on your own land you don't have disposal fees. .
		
Click to expand...

Your not allowed to bury them on your own land anymore. We used to bury them in the 80s and 90s on my parents farm, but it's illegal these days.


----------



## lochpearl (22 September 2010)

Misinterpreted said:



			Your not allowed to bury them on your own land anymore. We used to bury them in the 80s and 90s on my parents farm, but it's illegal these days.
		
Click to expand...

You can bury them as long as you have permission and you are not near a water course. A friend of mine has a 'graveyard' for all hers. Not sure who you would need to obtain permission from, I guess DEFRA but you can still do it if you tick all the boxes as such.


----------



## loopyloop (22 September 2010)

nativeponies said:



			yes...............but no-one cares..............

Click to expand...

But but but.....aaaah who gives a stuff, neither do I!!

The fact I have a ginger horse, ginger cat and ginger OH is merely coincidental........!!!! I see it as self preservation!


----------



## martlin (22 September 2010)

loopyloop said:



			But but but.....aaaah who gives a stuff, neither do I!!

The fact I have a ginger horse, ginger cat and ginger OH is merely coincidental........!!!! I see it as self preservation!
		
Click to expand...

Corporate colour, perhaps?

I have a ginger cat, but all my horses are grey... clearly I'm a masochist, all this grooming


----------



## Cuffey (22 September 2010)

lochpearl said:



			You can bury them as long as you have permission and you are not near a water course. A friend of mine has a 'graveyard' for all hers. Not sure who you would need to obtain permission from, I guess DEFRA but you can still do it if you tick all the boxes as such.
		
Click to expand...

In Scotland you need to contact the local authority to bury a 'pet horse'
SEPA may also need to give permission to your choice of site
This is not normally available for commercial establishments only if they have a pet mini Shetland or similar

Some useful advice UK wide from Humane Slaughter Assoc in

http://www.hsa.org.uk/Resources/Publications/Farewell leaflet for web APRIL 09.pdf


----------



## welsh horse rider (22 September 2010)

I have to say it has taken me almost the entire afternoon to read this in between helping customers and i must say i have laughed like mad at some of the comments that have been made . I've only joined the site today but i look forward to being a member on here and having a laugh with you all xx


----------



## City Mare (22 September 2010)

martlin said:



			How charming of you, Pastie2.
I have hard bits and soft bits, however, consider this:
If I was a thing - an inanimate object - how would I be able to type?
		
Click to expand...


Is this a riddle as to your identity??

Hard bits, soft bits, inanimate..

Hmmm....you're not a posting Pony Pie by any chance ???


----------



## Ranyhyn (22 September 2010)

Big up the gingers!!!!!!


----------

